# Constant Connection drops



## SgtReed24 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, so I don't really know where to go to ask these questions, but if anyone knows a good forum to go to ask questions such as these please let me know.

So my problem is that every night while playing xbox live my internet connection randomly drops and only for a minute or so and then it's back up. I don't really notice it on my pc b/c when surfing a few more seconds to load a page doesn't really bother me, but when the internet drops for only a few seconds while playing on xbox live, I get dropped from the game. It's extremely annoying, but I've learned to live with it as it's pretty much done it ever since I got DSL service. However, lately it's starting to be where it's every game, making online gaming impossible. 

I ask here hoping that someone else has had this problem before and has found a way to resolve it.

When my internet is running, I always have a great connection on xbox live and rarely ever lag unless it's a bad host. However, I get dropped a lost b/c of my internet dropping. 

Here is my setup:

I have a Netgear router that's connected to my DSL modem and my xbox 360 is plugged into that with an ethernet cable, while my house's PCs are connected through wireless cards to the router. 

We've had techs from the phone company check things out, even though they say everything is fine and have given us a new modem a couple of times, we still get dropped randomly every 5-20 minutes. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I just wanna play on xbox live dang it!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Have you tried playing at other times during the day? If this problem only occurs at night, then this may be an issue with bandwidth controlled by your ISP.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You want to make sure the XBox is directly connected to the modem, and that the phone jack that is in good condition.

I strongly recommend purchasing phone filters for your telephones, especially if you have five or more.


----------



## SgtReed24 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've play at all different times, it doesn't matter.... it always happens.

@ WOLF 

We have filters, they came with the service. I've tried connecting straight to the modem, but it still cuts out.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried opening ports in the router for the Xbox?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Could you post up what type of modem you have.

Some modems (like mine) have an option wich drops the line a few times per day (depending on the settings) to "refresh" it.

I turned it off and never had an disconnect again so if we are lucky thats the case with yours to.


----------



## SgtReed24 (Oct 5, 2010)

bwolfje said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you post up what type of modem you have.
> 
> ...


Hmm... modem or router?

I didn't know you could change modem settings or even that they had settings. lol

Anyway, yeah... I'll post it when I get home, as I don't know it off the top of my head.


----------



## SgtReed24 (Oct 5, 2010)

Alright, my modem model is:

Comtrend

CT-5072T


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try opening the ports for the Xbox using this guide. The Xbox's IP address should be listed either in the console or in the router.


----------



## SgtReed24 (Oct 5, 2010)

@ bwolfje

So what would be the setting that I'd need to turn off on the modem? Like what was the name of it on your modem?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

hi,

u could lookup the following in your modem: 
DIAL ON DEMAND The CT-5072T can be configured to disconnect if there is no activity for a period of time by selecting the Dial on demand checkbox . You must also enter an inactivity timeout period in the range of 1 to 4320 minutes.

see if above is disables maybe its playing up.

source: http://dialupusa.net/ComtrendManual-5072T.pdf

in my modem it is set under : clear internet connection automatically/ manually under the internet settings, eg user account etc.


----------

